# Το νήμα του δώδεκα



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

Γύρω στις δυόμισι (όχι στις 12:12) παίρνω ένα μήνυμα από συλλεξιλόγο με τίτλο *12.12.12*. Έγραφε:
«Αυτό το χάσαμε σήμερα... »

Τι χάσαμε, καλέ μου φίλε; Εδώ είμαστε. Ανοίγουμε *το νήμα του δώδεκα*!

Στις 11.11.11 είχα φτιάξει το *μήνα που τρέφει τους έντεκα*, με το σχόλιο:



nickel said:


> Το γεγονός ότι κανένας εδώ δεν άρχισε σήμερα το «νήμα του έντεκα» και κανένας δεν φρόντισε να γράψει ένα μήνυμα στις 11:11 σημαίνει ότι ή έχουμε αλλού τα μυαλά μας ή η Λεξιλογία έχει χάσει τα αντανακλαστικά της. Ή και τα δύο.



Αρχίζω με τα εύκολα:

το δωδεκάθεο
οι δώδεκα μαθητές του Ιησού
οι δώδεκα μήνες
τα δώδεκα ζώδια
οι δώδεκα ένορκοι
η δωδέκατη νύχτα
οι δώδεκα άθλοι του Ηρακλή
δώδεκα στην ντουζίνα
το δωδεκαδάκτυλο που έχει μήκος 12 δάκτυλα
τα Δωδεκάνησα
το δωδεκάρι (πριν το 13άρι)
11+1=12


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2012)

Δώδεκα μήνες αθλητές στο γήπεδο του χρόνου
Δώδεκα μήνες αθλητές κάνουν αγώνα δρόμου ...






Από τη Λιλιπούπολη.


----------



## sarant (Dec 12, 2012)

Η δωδεκάτη νύχτα
την δωδεκάτη ώρα
ο Δωδεκάλογος του Γύφτου
οι δώδεκα μαθητές του Ιησού λέγονται πολύ συχνά και "Δώδεκα απόστολοι"
και μερικά ακόμα, εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/12/12/dwdeka/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2012)

The baker's dozen (που είναι δεκατρία)

Αξίζει να προσθέσω ολόκληρο το ερμηνευτικό σημείωμα από το συνδεδεμένο ιστότοπο, πιο πάνω.

*Baker's dozen*

_Meaning_
*Thirteen or, more rarely, fourteen.*

_Origin_

It's widely believed that this phrase originated from the practice of medieval English bakers giving an extra loaf when selling a dozen in order to avoid being penalized for selling short weight. This is an attractive story and, unlike many that inhabit the folk memory, it appears to be substantially true. We can say a little more to flesh out that derivation.

Firstly, the practice appears to have originated several centuries before the phrase. England has a long history of regulation of trade; bakers were regulated by a trade guild called The Worshipful Company of Bakers, which dates back to at least the reign of Henry II (1154-89). The law that caused bakers to be so wary was the Assize of Bread and Ale. In 1266, Henry III revived an ancient statute that regulated the price of bread according to the price of wheat. Bakers or brewers who gave short measure could be fined, pilloried or flogged, as in 1477 when the Chronicle of London reported that a baker called John Mund[e]w was 'schryved [forced to admit his guilt] upon the pyllory' for selling bread that was underweight.

Secondly, it's not quite so neat an explanation that whenever bakers sold twelve loaves they then added another identical loaf to make thirteen. They would have had just as much concern when selling eleven loaves, but there's no baker's eleven. Remember that the Assize regulated weight not number. What the bakers were doing whenever they sold bread in any quantity was adding something extra to make sure the total weight wasn't short. The addition was called the 'in-bread' or 'vantage loaf'. When selling in quantity to middlemen or wholesalers they would add an extra loaf or two. When selling single loaves to individuals they would offer a small extra piece of bread. The Worshipful Company still exists and reports that this carried on within living memory and that a small 'in-bread' was often given with each loaf.

So, that's the practice, what about the phrase? That goes back to at least 1599, as in this odd quotation from John Cooke's _Tu Quoque_:

"Mine's a baker's dozen: Master Bubble, tell your money."

The phrase is related to the practice described in John Goodwin's _A Being Filled with the Spirit_, referring back to a quotation from 1665:

"As that which we call the in-bread is given into the dozen, there is nothing properly paid or given for it, but only for the dozen."

By 1864 Hotten's _Slang Dictionary_ gives this explicit definition for 'baker's dozen':

"This consists of thirteen or fourteen; the surplus number, called the inbread, being thrown in for fear of incurring the penalty for short weight."​


----------



## cougr (Dec 13, 2012)

sarant said:


> Η δωδεκάτη νύχτα
> την δωδεκάτη ώρα
> ο Δωδεκάλογος του Γύφτου
> οι δώδεκα μαθητές του Ιησού λέγονται πολύ συχνά και "Δώδεκα απόστολοι"
> ...



Ξέχασες το πιο σπουδαίο! Ο δωδεκάλογος της νεοκαθαρεύουσας :)


----------



## Philip (Dec 13, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχει αναφέρει ο Sarant, αλλά είναι και οι δώδεκα φυλές του Ισραήλ, και, για τους αγγλόφωνους, δι τουέλβ ντέιζ οβ Κρίσμας :)


----------



## OldBullLee (Dec 13, 2012)

Ο Δωδέκατος Ιμάμης, al-Mahdi.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 13, 2012)

Δωδεκάρι ουίσκι. ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

..
*12 Angry Men* is a 1957 American drama film adapted from a teleplay of the same name by Reginald Rose. Directed by Sidney Lumet, the film tells the story of a jury made up of 12 men as they deliberate the guilt or acquittal of a defendant on the basis of reasonable doubt. In the United States (both then and now), a verdict in most criminal trials by jury must be unanimous. The film is notable for its almost exclusive use of one set: with the exception of the film's opening, which begins outside on the steps of the courthouse followed by the jury's final instructions before retiring, a brief final scene on the courthouse steps, and two short scenes in an adjoining washroom, the entire movie takes place in the jury room. The total time spent outside of the jury room is three minutes out of the full 96 minutes of the movie.
[...]
The story begins in a courtroom where an 18-year-old Puerto Rican boy from a New York city slum, is on trial for allegedly stabbing his father to death. Final closing arguments are presented, and the judge then instructs the jury to decide whether the boy is guilty of murder. The judge further informs them that a guilty verdict will be accompanied by a mandatory death sentence:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1000013-12_angry_men/


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2012)

Την οποία ταινία, μας ξαναθύμισε με εξαιρετικό τρόπο, 50 χρόνια μετά, ο Μιχάλκωφ: "12"


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

Έξι χρόνια στο δημοτικό, έξι στο γυμνάσιο...


Υλικό και για άλλα νήματα:


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έξι χρόνια στο δημοτικό, έξι στο γυμνάσιο...
> 
> Υλικό και για άλλα νήματα:



αξιοποιημένο ήδη: Παιδίν μου, μάθε γράμματα και ωσάν εσέναν έχει. :)


----------



## cougr (Dec 14, 2012)

Μερικά λιγότερο γνωστά δωδεκάρια:

Οι δώδεκα πίνακες (δέλτοι) του ρωμαϊκού δικαίου.
Οι βίοι των δώδεκα Καισάρων
Η δωδέκατη δυναστεία της Αιγύπτου
Τα δώδεκα βήματα και οι δώδεκα παραδόσεις (των Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών κτλ.)
The twelfth of never

and last but not least.... Τα τρία δωδεκάρια


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... οι δώδεκα άθλοι του Ηρακλή...



Και άλλοι δώδεκα του Αστερίξ, αγγλιστίξ:






*The Twelve Tasks of Asterix (Les Douze travaux d'Astérix)* is a 1976 French animated feature film based on the Asterix comic book series. René Goscinny and Albert Uderzo, the creators of the series, wrote the story and directed the film themselves; with co-direction by Pierre Watrin and the screenplay co-written by Pierre Tchernia, a friend of Goscinny and Uderzo. The movie was directed, produced and animated at Goscinny and Uderzo's own animation studio, Studios Idéfix and the only Asterix animated film how [sic] used Xerography Process.

It is the only Asterix movie to date (animated or live-action) to be based on an original screenplay rather than on material from any of the comic book stories. Later, however, it was adapted into a comic book as well as an illustrated text story book and a series of twelve books for young readers.
[...]


και ελληνιστίξ:


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2012)

cougr said:


> The twelfth of never


Πω πω τι θυμήθηκες, μεγάλε! Ήταν ένα από τα (πολλά) τραγούδια που μου δίδαξαν αγγλικά. Και χτυπιόμουν κάτω να καταλάβω τι στο καλό ήταν αυτό το «twelfth of never». 

The song's title comes from the popular expression "the 12th of Never", which is used as the date of a future occurrence that will never come to pass.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelfth_of_Never


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]The song's title comes from the popular expression "the 12th of Never", which is used as the date of a future occurrence that will never come to pass.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twelfth_of_Never


Οι αγγλόφωνοι παίζουν με το μήνα, εμείς με την ημερομηνία: 
Άιντε και αντίο, θα σε δω στο πλοίο, στις 32 του άλλου του μηνός...

Ούτε σε τρία τέρμινα, ούτε σε δεκατρία (12+1), not in a blue moon, not even in a month of Sundays (that's the Nevember... er... Neverary... erm... Nevernevermonth, then?)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2012)

Στις ελληνικές καλένδες, βρε παιδί μου, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2012)

Εκτός από τις 32 του μηνός για την ανύπαρκτη ημερομηνία έχουμε επίσης:
τον μήνα που δεν έχει Σάββατο, τον κόκκινο Μάη (πριν το 1968), και κυρίως του Αγίου Ποτέ, με τη γνωστή παραλλαγή (και δη: ανήμερα) που η μαμά μου δεν μ' αφήνει να την πω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2012)

sarant said:


> Εκτός από τις 32 του μηνός για την ανύπαρκτη ημερομηνία έχουμε επίσης:
> τον μήνα που δεν έχει Σάββατο, τον κόκκινο Μάη (πριν το 1968), και κυρίως του Αγίου Ποτέ, με τη γνωστή παραλλαγή (και δη: ανήμερα) που η μαμά μου δεν μ' αφήνει να την πω.


Καλημέρα. Το θλιβερό είναι ότι, απ' όλες τις συνώνυμες εκφράσεις που αναφέρατε, εγώ σκέφτηκα μόνο εκείνη που κι εμένα δεν με αφήνει η μαμά μου να την πω, οπότε δεν είπα καμία...


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2012)

Εμένα μάλλον δεν την έλεγε κανείς στο περιβάλλον μου αυτή την έκφραση (είχαν μαμάδες όλοι), οπότε, ω του θαύματος, πέτυχαν το σκοπό τους οι μαμάδες, δεν έχω ιδέα για ποια εκφραση μιλάτε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

..
Από το _Ocean's Twelve_, η σκηνή με τον Βενσάν Κασέλ πολύ προσεκτικό με τα λέιζερ και την καποέιρα, 
με μουσική των La Caution, μελών της κολεκτίβας L'Armée des 12, για τις κυρίες:





επειδή μου αρέσει το κομμάτι, με ή χωρίς λόγια.

Και για να μην γκρινιάζουν οι κύριοι, η Κάθριν λυγερή*, παγιδεύουσα και παγιδευόμενη:





 
* από το 2:25, αλλά το βλέμμα του Σον πιο πριν...
His name was Bent, Hell Bent. Hers was Bent, too. Lovely Bent.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2017)

Τους δώδεκα βαθμούς του Ευρωθεάματος; Μα κανείς, πια;


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τους δώδεκα βαθμούς του Ευρωθεάματος; Μα κανείς, πια;



Ντουζ πουάν! Προσοχή στο ντους, έχει πουάν.


----------

